# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Adaptando o novo peixe ao aquário

## Julio Macieira

Um dos piores momentos para um peixe recém adquirido é o momento em que este irá entrar em um novo ambiente totalmente desconhecido. Para isto devemos ter o máximo de cautela e paciência para que o peixe seja introduzido ao aquário com o mínimo de estresse. 

Há muitos anos atrás até os dias de hoje, algumas pessoas ainda utilizam o método popularmente conhecido cujo o qual consiste em deixar o peixe dentro da embalagem flutuando no aquário para que a temperatura fique igual a do aquário. Porém, o maior estresse não se refere a temperatura nesse caso, e sim alguns danos fisiológicos para o peixe. 

Os peixes, por serem animais de sangue frio, (alguns podem produzir calor) podem se adaptar a certas variações de temperatura, sendo assim a temperatura não é o agente mais importante para um peixe e sim alguns fatores físicos - químicos como pH, oxigênio e outros. 

Ao colocar a embalagem flutuando, alguns tendem a prender a boca do saco aberta na abertura da tampa para que o saco não afunde, em relação a isto devemos perceber que as trocas gasosas, principalmente a oxigenação, foram obstruídas, e assim o peixe fica sem uma oxigenação ideal em média por 10 minutos. Para piorar esta situação, o peixe que esta preso na embalagem e, ao olhar o novo ambiente, entra em estado de agitação aumentando seu metabolismo requerendo mais oxigênio. Com certeza esta não é a melhor maneira de adaptar um peixe ao aquário. 

O melhor modo para adaptar um peixe a um novo aquário é realizar pequenas trocas de água entre o aquário e a água da embalagem. Para realizar esta tarefa, é necessário passar o peixe com a água de embalagem para algum recipiente aberto e escuro. Após colocar o peixe no recipiente devemos retirar 1/3 da água e jogar fora. Feito isso é necessário pegar o mesmo volume de água do aquário e colocar no recipiente. Aguarde por 5 minutos e repita a operação até que a água do recipiente se torne igual à água do aquário. Por fim coloque o peixe vagarosamente no aquário que deverá permanecer com as luzes apagadas por no mínimo 5 horas. O ideal é adicionar peixes a noite quando as luzes devem se apagar. 


*André Neto 
*

----------

